# two nice bass



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

pulled these two nice bass from beckett park pond earlier today during the crazy wind. the first one was nice, but the second was even bigger! the fishing is really good right before a cold front completely moves in. was jigging fast on the bottom with a black jighead/skirt with blue fleck and a 4" black w/blue fleck berkley crazy leg chigger craw.

so this is the first one:










here are a few pics of the second one:




























of course, as soon as these pics were taken, the fish was promptly revived and released for another lucky angler. 

also saw a school of nice-sized carp in a feeding frenzy only a few feet away from the shore. there are some big fish in that pond.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

niiiice congrats !!


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

The blue/black flicka is amazing on bass... The Berkely power worms are something else.... Nice catch!


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey man if you dont mind, where exactly is that pond located, does west chester have any kind of rules on thier fishing, or is it a cast at your own risk type of location?

Cheers!


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

MrToxygen said:


> Hey man if you dont mind, where exactly is that pond located, does west chester have any kind of rules on thier fishing, or is it a cast at your own risk type of location?
> 
> Cheers!


it's on beckett road in west chester, across from the barn with "MULHAUSER" written on the roof and the giant hill. there are 3 ponds - a small one, and two larger ones - in a row. fish the small one and the middle pond. there are signs indicating that it's open to the public from sunup to sundown, but it is catch-and-release only. i live out that way and that was the first time i'd fished it, but every time i drive past it, i see people out there fishing, especially the middle pond.


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

Beckett parks are catch and release ponds. I've caught just as nice fish from the big pond near the culvert pipe using a Berkley Power Worm. Just a FYI, they are going to start working on improving that part of the park in June or July, which will include improvements to the lakes. I'm not sure what kind of access we'll have the the ponds. I work in West Chester and as I find out more info I'll get it posted on this site.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

got2fish said:


> Beckett parks are catch and release ponds. I've caught just as nice fish from the big pond near the culvert pipe using a Berkley Power Worm. Just a FYI, they are going to start working on improving that part of the park in June or July, which will include improvements to the lakes. I'm not sure what kind of access we'll have the the ponds. I work in West Chester and as I find out more info I'll get it posted on this site.


what kind of improvements are planned? do you know yet? the place has potential to be a very nice park... but it's not, yet.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool man apprieciate it, depends on the weather this weekend might try to get out there and check it out. I'll see ya out there sometime!!


GatorB said:


> it's on beckett road in west chester, across from the barn with "MULHAUSER" written on the roof and the giant hill. there are 3 ponds - a small one, and two larger ones - in a row. fish the small one and the middle pond. there are signs indicating that it's open to the public from sunup to sundown, but it is catch-and-release only. i live out that way and that was the first time i'd fished it, but every time i drive past it, i see people out there fishing, especially the middle pond.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice bucket mouths!


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

real nice fish man. i got ahold of a couple yesterday before this front moved in also.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice fish GatorB. Call me tonight and we'll figure out this weekend.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys before the storm moved in I went over and was there for about 15 min after work and this is what I caught. One fish, saw a lot jumping. Caught it on a hinged silver/gold/black crank running medium to slow retrieve...lot of veggies in that pond LOL


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Gator,

Went down there for a few this morning. Saw 2 near shore and missed one. Not a total bust, I caught this. I'll be down there tonight for a while. Howabout you? Sorry for the big pic. I have to figure out how to resize.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

well had some good fishing times on saturday, 








Check out my profile pics for more pics of what we caught.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

MrToxygen said:


> well had some good fishing times on saturday,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good times! what were you using?


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Using Doug Hannon Fishing snakes. Top water action so awesome! My buddy caught one and then I did too.

It was incredible! Right time right place I guess.

http://www.naturalmotionlures.com/

Kinda expensive but I feel they were worth every penny. Get your buddies to go in on the big kit and save some money. No I do not work for Doug hannon. LOL I wish...but hey man i have seen two 3 pounders caught along with a snapping turle YIKES! and a big bull frog. pretty realistic. 



GatorB said:


> good times! what were you using?


----------



## SenkoFrenzy63 (Apr 13, 2010)

Those are some nice looking bass.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

so whats the word fellas, saw they took down a whole lot of trees....  sad. whats the plans? been up fishing the other ponds by the barn and last trip landed 3 bass one almost 2 lbs. anyone tried for the carp up there? I'll put up the pic of that bass i caught the other day tonight.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

MrToxygen said:


> Using Doug Hannon Fishing snakes. Top water action so awesome! My buddy caught one and then I did too.
> 
> It was incredible! Right time right place I guess.
> 
> ...


I've never seen any topwater snakes at Bass Pro Shop. Do they have anything similar? I don't have many fishing friends that would go in on $100 worth of snakes. Most of my friends hate fishing almost as much as they hate snakes, hehe.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Ya man theres a new one that I found it was in the most recent bassin mag, its mann's co? they have a 10in. 

http://www.mannsbait.com/index.asp

they are a lot better on the price, not sure on quality yet have not bought any.

Check em out and see what you think, I feel ya on the price of em...





WAREHOUSE said:


> I've never seen any topwater snakes at Bass Pro Shop. Do they have anything similar? I don't have many fishing friends that would go in on $100 worth of snakes. Most of my friends hate fishing almost as much as they hate snakes, hehe.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Which color would you suggest? Most topwater stuff I stick with black, but I'm wondering if fish have learned that some black snakes in the midwest are poisonous and avoid them (like cotton mouths). Maybe I should try green like a garter snake. They sure look like fun though!

HardNose(TM) 10in. Snake --- (10in.-Size)
This product comes 6 to a package. Price: $3.59
Shipping costs: $0.00 - $25.00 $6.50, $25.01 - $40.00 $4.00, $40.01 - and greater FREE


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it is mainly just match the color of the snakes that would be in the area you are fishing. I've had a lot of luck on black and brown. I would suggest going tequilla green black neon and green pumpkin. Those look the most natural to me. 
Cheers!

I 'll suggest the best spots we have found to fish them are in the lakes around here that are coverd in all kinds of muck and stuff you wouldnt dare to throw a worm you found at. They sit right on top and run weedless, try to work a spot where you can cast to the other bank, and pull it straight from the bank into the water. Getting it to look as natural as you can is paramount. Key thing is let the fish crash the lure on the top of the water and then give a 123 count and then set it. Run them on an offset 5/0 or 6/0 ewg hook, at least thats what is suggested with the ones I have from Natural Motion Lures.

Ran them texas rigged one time and ended up with a monster snapping turtle. -- CRAZY!!!!!!!! Turtle soup anyone? 

Ive been having really good luck using a bait caster, my friend on the other hand things that a spinning rig is the way to go. I'm all for my baitcaster, unless its windy, then you just need to be very careful, backlashes suck.

Hope this helps!


----------

